# Baked Canned food treats



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone made this for their babies yet? Just wondering how it turned out and if you can share how you did it


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They were a standby for those of us with diabetic dogs!

Bake prescription canned food into a treat. One owner discovered her dogs love baked canned W/D. Here's how to make the treats. Put the can in the refrigerator so the food gets more firm. After a few hours, take the can out and open both ends. Use one end piece to push the cylinder of food out of the can. Slice the food into very thin slabs. Bake the slices on a cookie sheet at 350 degrees for about 10-15 minutes, then turn the slices over and bake the other side for about 5-10 minutes. The baking time will depend on how thick the slices are, but the slices will get a dried crust on each side. If you cut them too thick, the center will still be soft. A soft center is not a problem for the dogs, it just gets your fingers messy if you try to split them into pieces. After baking, let the treats cool on a cooling rack or paper towel. Store the baked treats in a sealed container in the refrigerator. Warning - the kitchen doesn't smell very good during the baking process. If you bake batches of several cans at a time, it means less stinky cooking days.

http://www.petdiabetes.com/pdorg/diet.htm


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Who would ever have "thunk" it?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Well Lexi's playdate was cancelled today so I am going to make some of the canned treats and some dehydrated sweet potato's for her too - THank you so much for the receipe Marj


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm gonna make some too! And bummer about the playmate...head on over tots as and my two will play with her! Lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> Well Lexi's playdate was cancelled today so I am going to make some of the canned treats and some dehydrated sweet potato's for her too - THank you so much for the receipe Marj


Too bad the play date was cancelled! Let us know how the canned treats turn out!


----------

